# T-bolts: The ugly truth



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Howdy fellow router users:
I discovered something that is going to save me some money and hopefully some of you as well. :dance3:I'll keep this to "someone" or "such and such", so as to not stomp on anyone's toes. :wub:Most of us use T- bolts and T- track, I would venture to guess; and we're all looking for a bargain. Here's what I learned, _purely by accident_; I have many friends that stop at my house to "shoot-the-breeze", and a big percentage of these people like to ask me what kind of new "invention or contraption" I am working on. A project a few weeks ago required about 24 feet of aluminum T- track. I call the contraption the *"skate-board"*, but it is not something someone would use for transportation! Rather, it is a 1.5" (40mm) thick table top with a nice phenolic surface and edges. Big deal, right? A few grooves 3/4" x 3/8" orthogonal and diagonal - thus giving me something to use homemade *"skates"* on. I came-up with an interesting design for these "skates" that enables me to clamp any shape part down tight for sanding. My good friend saw the T- bolts laying on one of my workbenches and said, "What are you doing with all of the _toilet-bolts_? I am joking when I say this: "I now know what the "T" stands for". I then griped to him about them costing something like name-brand prescription medication, when he said, "How many do you want, Mr. Otis?". I said, "Well I just bought 3- packs of 10 that were 1/4" diameter in 3- lengths and it costed me $32.00! Can you get me some that are 5/16" diameter in a couple of lengths?". He said, "Sure - how many do you want?" I replied, "Oh, why don't you get me 10- of each length?" He said he would get them next time he's at his plumbing supply. Whoopty-doo big deal. He called me a couple of days later and said he had the bolts and as soon as we get together I could pick them up. I asked him, "What do I owe you for them?" He said, "$13.00 - how does that sound?" When I went to his house and got the bolts I remarked at what a good deal they were: 20- T- bolts for $13.00 (versus $32.00 for 30) that's about a third less for bigger bolts! Since he had the bolts in a paper bag, I never inspected them while we were at his house, but a couple days later, I needed them; and when I opened the bag - there were not 20- bolts. THERE WERE 20- PACKAGES, I called and said he _overdelivered_, and that I would return or pay for the extra bolts. His answer was short and to the point: YOU IDIOT, T- BOLTS ARE SOLD IN PAIRS! Nice! *OPG3*


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

I found that some toilet bolts don't fit in T tracks very well, I had to grind down the edges a little.
But the T tracks I use will accept a 1/4-20 bolt or nut, so mostly use them, since they are so common.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Jack, I was afraid of that same problem. I use a couple of types of T- track, one will take the 1/4-20 bolts only - the other brand takes both T- bolt sizes. I was already using both sizes of T- bolts. Suspicious of a poor fit, I only ordered a handful of the toilet bolts, but mine fit perfectly - and are actually of a higher quality. Being in the tool and equipment manufacturing business (retired in June 2010) I've been buying nuts, bolts, washers by the ton and I can sincerely say the toilet bolts are superior for me. By the way, there are numerous manufacturers of toilet bolts, some are even plastic with big heads that would not fit, but these I'm speaking of are high-grade steel bolts and since they're made for toilets, they do not rust! *OPG3*


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I make a lot of jigs and the tee-bolts are just to high,,if you pickup some toggle bolts ,put the wings with the other bolts and nuts , if you get 1/4" and 5/16" toggle bolts and with a quick grind on the head you have a tee-bolt for peanuts, I just about always get the ones that are 4" long and they are always full thread that can be cut off to any size..

But don't buy them HD/Lowes/hardware store pick them up by the box at the bolt and nut outlet i.e. 1/4" x 4" for .10 cents ea. and 5/16" x 4" for .15 cents ea. the norm.

Sometimes you can buy the toggle screws only in bulk from the bolt and nut outlets.

Just a note,,,some full thread carr.bolts work well also for tee bolts... with a little grind job on the head..
Plus elevator bolts work well for the bigger slots in the tee tracks..
==========


----------



## giman (Nov 14, 2010)

*useful info as always*



bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I make a lot of jigs and the tee-bolts are just to high,,if you pickup some toggle bolts ,put the wings with the other bolts and nuts , if you get 1/4" and 5/16" toggle bolts and with a quick grind on the head you have a tee-bolt for peanuts, I just about always get the ones that are 4" long and they are always full thread that can be cut off to any size..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the very practical info
BillinBonita


----------

